# Homeschooling in Italy



## Zara N

Does anyone have experience of homeschooling an English speaking child in Italy? I'm looking into the legalities and curriculum etc but would love to hear about real experiences and issues such as isolation or language problems.


----------



## swedeinus

There is a yahoo group called scuolafamiliare, sorry can't post link according to forum rules here. All in Italian.

We're also homeschoolers (Swedish-Americans living in the US) and would like to live in Italy for some time. I know it's pretty restrictive but people still do it. I'm assuming it's easier for foreigners though.

Josefina.


----------



## sarahfonto

Yes ! Me.

I have a blow by blow account of going through the legalities and a review of the curriculum I bought on my blog (see my profile), hopefully that should help. If you need more info ask away.


----------

